# Screaming Buy thread



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Remember when Ukraine news of POT flooding the market and POT dropped 40%, and has gained 30%
Remember when Sunlife had a bad year and dropped under $20 and now at $41

Just too many stocks to watch, but if you see a stock that got hit by a big drop that is way over done, post it up.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

AAPL was down 4.5% today on one downgrade


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

AAPL : Maybe some people reacted late to the celeb naked pictures that were possibly taken from icloud accounts ?

This AAPL stock has high volatility... seems like a trader's dream.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

LIQ - after bad Q1 result stock tumbled about 3 months ago, it's up 34% sinse + abot 9% dividend yield.... still long way to go to $20+ where LIQ was in 2012....


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

I would say CPG with today's drop. No question.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

General Motors.

2015 EPS estimate: $4.52

Give it 10x P/E multiple (same as Ford now) and you have yourself a $45 stock.

Current price: $34.50

$45 / $34.50 = 30% return

GM yields 3.5%. You get paid while you wait for P/E multiple to normalize.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

favelle75 said:


> CPG


Not for my portfolio:
dividend payout ratio 541% 
price/earnings 84.92


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

ABX is dropping...4% so far today. Apparently one of their board members quit.
I know many are very bearish on ABX - with good reason -their EPS is -2.81...but consider the following link.
http://www.fool.ca/2014/08/12/goldm...-bullish-on-barrick-gold-corp-should-you-buy/
Goldman-Sachs and RY both have 22 as targets fo ABX. It is presently at 18.50.
I am well aware that ABX has more issues that National Geographic - ....but ...

An interesting note to consider: Recently, Mike Evans, previously among the top 3 at Goldman-Sachs, a very high ranking banker with 20 years with Goldman-Sachs joined the board of ABX. (Evans, some say, was short listed as one of candidaes for the BoC Head.) My thesis is that stock buyers/analysts at G-S are influenced by Evans. Evans spent the past several years as head of the G-S Asia bureau - he has many contacts with Asia - shortly thereafter he left G-S and joined various companies as a board member - ABX is one of these.
Perhaps ABX is courting, or being courted by some of the Asian companies who may be looking to buy into / merge with a company with a large amount of South American gold/precious metals.
My thoughts on this are speculative - but what do you expect with a title like "Screaming Buys"!


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Great thread. For a shorter term trade, gold miners are starting to look attractive again - getting close to the 200 day MA. Can't think of any "screaming buys" for long term holds at this time.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Gold miners are highly speculative. To me, it's the opposite of a "screaming buy". It's a screaming sell.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

^ Speculative - high degree of risk, indeed they are, but short term most stocks are quite speculative in nature. Stocks get beaten down for a reason, one must speculate to a certain degree - better times to come, etc.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

gardner said:


> Not for my portfolio:
> dividend payout ratio 541%
> price/earnings 84.92


I had similar concerns a few months ago, but looks like nobody gives a damn and it's a dividend staple in many portfolios and ETFs, so bought 100 shares yesterday. And it's one of the Top Picks on tonight's BNN Market Call: 

*Crescent Point Energy*

Crescent Point Energy currently yields 6.3 percent with an all in payout ratio down from 140 percent to an expected 105 percent next year the current dividend is safe. The company has a disciplined management team that maintains a conservative balance sheet, aggressively hedges production, concentrates on a limited number of light oil plays and grows production primarily through land development and recovery enhancement.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I am quite high on this one right now. Asean Energy Corp. Highly speculative. I own a lot of shares in it. ASA.CSE

ASEAN ENERGY ANNOUNCES LETTER OF INTENT WITH GLOBAL OIL 57

Asean Energy Corp. has signed a letter of intent (LOI) with Global Oil 57 Pte. Ltd. for the proposed financing and development of upstream and downstream oil and gas projects in Southeast Asia.

General highlights:

Subject to the negotiation, execution and delivery of definitive agreements, and applicable corporate and regulatory approval, Global Oil 57 has agreed to award a five-year, 30-million-barrel-per-year crude oil supply contract to Asean Energy. The contract is expected to generate approximately $3-billion (U.S.) in annual revenue for the company, with a gross profit of approximately $30-million (U.S.) per year (an estimated $1.00 (U.S.) per barrel).
The oil supply contract is being awarded as part of a 72-million-barrel-per-year crude oil supply contract Global Oil 57 has secured from one of China's largest privately held petrochemical companies, China Ocean Energy Group, signed on May 27, 2014, in Singapore.
Asean Energy and Global Oil 57 intend to jointly manage selected oil and gas assets to be developed in Indonesia.
Global Oil 57 will assist Asean Energy in raising capital to jointly develop selected projects.
Asean Energy will enter into a share-swap agreement with Global Oil 57 as consideration for the supply contract and management thereof. The actual mechanism and valuation required to complete the transaction is expected to be finalized through a definitive agreement between Asean Energy and Global Oil 57 in Canada on or before Sept. 30, 2014.
Additional upstream and downstream oil and gas business opportunities will be explored and managed jointly by Global Oil 57 and the company.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Synergy said:


> Great thread. For a shorter term trade, gold miners are starting to look attractive again - getting close to the 200 day MA. Can't think of any "screaming buys" for long term holds at this time.


Goldcorp?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I also like EFR.T - Energy Fuels Inc


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

I like Spartan Energy SPE
- high YOY production growth rates,
- management owns over 10% of the shares
- potential take over target?
- drilling wells with paybacks of under 1 year
- proven management team


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

gibor said:


> Goldcorp?


I was thinking of a basket of gold minors - XGD. I have however been keeping an eye on a few individual miners - YRI, BTO, & ELD. Goldcorp is also on my list as I'd like to hold more inter-listed stocks that pay US$ distributions in my non-registered account - use the dividends to build up some US cash. However, I'd like to see a yield of closer to 3 percent for that purpose.


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

gardner said:


> Not for my portfolio:
> dividend payout ratio 541%
> price/earnings 84.92


Isn't the payout ratio 140%?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

daddybigbucks -

In theory, this thread was a good idea. I was actually looking forward to it.

However - I can see that 90% of these "screaming buys" are in fact anything but.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

KaeJS, what did you expect in an overpriced market? The only thing you'll probably get right now is highly speculative...this tread will make more sense after a correction.

You don't get screaming buys at the top of a market.

More constructive discussion would be to talk about solid companies today, which could become screaming buys once the panic selling hits...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

KaeJS said:


> daddybigbucks -
> 
> In theory, this thread was a good idea. I was actually looking forward to it.
> 
> However - I can see that 90% of these "screaming buys" are in fact anything but.


+1


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> However - I can see that 90% of these "screaming buys" are in fact anything but.


Agree.

Of all the ideas posted so far, I only like one.

Mine. :biggrin:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i think black mac's idea re ABX plus china is interesting, although there's no scrap of evidence other than the prior china experience of one recently-appointed director.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> i think black mac's idea re ABX plus china is interesting, although there's no scrap of evidence other than the prior china experience of one recently-appointed director.


Your point is true HP. There is no evidence. My reflections on ABX are not well supported - beyond mere musings on why Evans (with no real connection to gold or mining, would be added to the board) would be interested in joining ABX.it will be interesting to see where ABX is in 1 yr. 

An interesting added note - Evans also joined the board at Alibaba (Jack Ma is CEO) - http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevesc...ling-names-partners-who-will-control-company/ I know nothing on Alibaba other than it is causing a stir with news of an IPO in the near future -I think I saw a post on CMF on Alibaba. 

Again...interesting, but, I'm not sure on what it all "might" mean, or the significance of it all....


----------



## Doryman (Jul 31, 2013)

What are people's thoughts on Cameco? I don't think it's necessarily a "screaming" buy, but it looks like it might be a good value for the stock. I'm a nervous Newbie, though, so I'd like to hear some opinions on it.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Cameco is not a "screaming buy".
If you're buying around $21, then you are basically buying mid-range. It could easily become $18 just as easily as it could become $22.

At this point, if someone were to buy CCO, my recommendation would be to buy a portion at the current price leaving some back up cash or margin to buy in again if it drops to 19 or something.

I wouldn't be a buyer at $21, personally. It's fallen under $20 4 times in the last 2 years.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

dubmac said:


> Your point is true HP. There is no evidence. My reflections on ABX are not well supported - beyond mere musings on why Evans (with no real connection to gold or mining, would be added to the board) would be interested in joining ABX.it will be interesting to see where ABX is in 1 yr.
> 
> An interesting added note - Evans also joined the board at Alibaba (Jack Ma is CEO) - http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevesc...ling-names-partners-who-will-control-company/ I know nothing on Alibaba other than it is causing a stir with news of an IPO in the near future -I think I saw a post on CMF on Alibaba.
> 
> Again...interesting, but, I'm not sure on what it all "might" mean, or the significance of it all....




barrick + china may be just a glimmer of a hunch, but it's a clever one imho.

it's true that ABX has fallen upon severely hard times but as of today i'd say it is not yet one that will go gentle into that good night.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I bought these 3 stocks on spec, no due diligence, 
based on price drop alone ( numbers game ) and
willing to wait for them to rise.
AVO --------- RKN ----------- WPT


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

AMABILE said:


> I bought these 3 stocks on spec, no due diligence,
> based on price drop alone ( numbers game ) and
> willing to wait for them to rise.
> AVO --------- RKN ----------- WPT



ah, a james4b disciple.

would these be signs of a market top? froth?


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

A quick look at google finance's reported p/e on these three (which I would never count on as 100% accurate btw without double-checking), they don't look like screaming buys to me
For AVO, gf says p/e is 31.34, the other two, p/e are negative

Looks like quite a gamble if you're buying based purely on the shape of the graph 
Best of luck AMABILE you never know it might turn out ok 

For the record I'm more or less a neophyte stock picker


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I think de(Deere)looks cheap and is over sold....realize the near-term challenges in the space that are related to Deere but for a industry leader you are almost getting a 3% yield on dividend and it's at almost a 52 week low it's been holding steady on support,down 8 % this year.
Maybe not a screaming buy but it looks attractive.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

There is no such thing as a "screaming buy" only a "screaming risk". I prefer not to set money on fire hoping gold stocks ever recover.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

donald said:


> I think de(Deere)looks cheap and is over sold....realize the near-term challenges in the space that are related to Deere but for a industry leader you are almost getting a 3% yield on dividend and it's at almost a 52 week low it's been holding steady on support,down 8 % this year.
> Maybe not a screaming buy but it looks attractive.


I like Deere too. I have a position, considering adding more.


----------



## rossco12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Seadrill is on it's way down to a screaming buy again.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

rossco12 said:


> Seadrill is on it's way down to a screaming buy again.


I bought SDRL at $34.55 and $34.73, got 2 11% dividends ... may buy more if it drops more... P/E is still 4, payout ratio < 50%


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

There are a few stocks that have been beat up in the past couple years. There are some stocks that are trading in unpopular sectors (e.g., Teck Resources and BHP Billiton). Also, there are some stocks that are purely beaten up (e.g., Automodular). I don't hold any of these stocks nor do I recommend them or intend to buy any of the aforementioned stocks; however, by my screens, they are trading fairly cheaply at the moment.

In terms of individual stocks that trade reasonably that I would look to buy or add, I would suggest companies in the financial and life insurance space, such as Manulife. Interest rates will eventually rise, though no one knows when. I believe now is a good time to accumulate.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Eder said:


> There is no such thing as a "screaming buy" only a "screaming risk". I prefer not to set money on fire hoping gold stocks ever recover.


I'd have to agree, most things are on sale for a valid reason (some form of risk). I don't mind putting aside a small amount of "fun" money for some speculative / high risk purchases. If it was easy to find a "screaming buy" no body would be posting here, everyone would be out enjoying their 150 foot yacht, private island retreat, etc.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

donald said:


> I think de(Deere)looks cheap and is over sold....realize the near-term challenges in the space that are related to Deere but for a industry leader you are almost getting a 3% yield on dividend and it's at almost a 52 week low it's been holding steady on support,down 8 % this year.
> Maybe not a screaming buy but it looks attractive.


http://seekingalpha.com/article/2476285-deere-and-company-an-undervalued-dividend-grower?ifp=0



> Summary
> Deere & Company is currently available to investors at a great value with a P/E ratio just over 9.
> Deere & Co. has a very nice 10 year dividend growth rate of just over 16%.
> DE has been growing the bottom line for shareholders by 21.27% compounded annually over the past 10 years.
> The Board of Directors has recently authorized an $8 billion share repurchase program.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

gibor said:


> I bought SDRL at $34.55 and $34.73, got 2 11% dividends ... may buy more if it drops more... P/E is still 4, payout ratio < 50%


@gibor and anyone else who can answer a few Questions ...
I've been watching Seadrill for a few months now. 11% yield? PE of 4!!!! This is a weird one. http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/09/04/is-seadrill-ltd-stock-a-buy.aspx
Gibor - Do you hold this in a TFSA or other (non-reg) account? Is there anything I need to know about holding US Stocks in a TFSA? I seem to recall having to fill out a form to avoid paying a with-holding tax on VWO which I hold in a non-reg account.
any input appreciated.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

gibor said:


> I bought SDRL at $34.55 and $34.73, got 2 11% dividends ... may buy more if it drops more... P/E is still 4, payout ratio < 50%


Woa now.

I know nothing of this company, but a quick look at google finance suggests that a huge amount of profit is coming from occasionally experienced "gain on sale of assets"

It seems that net operating income is more in the ballpark of ~1.0-1.2B, making a P/E of around 13-15 and a payout ratio of >100%. What exactly are these assets sold that are making profits looks so juicy and the cost of the stock seem so low?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I took a quick look at Seadrill (SDRL) (I'll look at any stock reporting a P/E of 4) and it looks okay-ish. I would put the operating P/E around 8.7, and close to a 100% payout. Their operating margin is down year over year, and per-share revenue and earnings are down as well. Fundamentally okay, but they have to grow per-share revenue and earnings to see any significant capital gains (>20%). They could do it, and I'd say the dividend is safe unless Brent oil tanks, or.....

Here's the real risk: SDRL has some big contracts with Rosneft (up to 20-30% of revenue in the next 3 years), so they are possibly subject to sanctions. Rosneft is majority owned by the government of Russia. I would avoid based on this factor alone because of the uncertainty - remember the first rule of investing.. (don't lose money).


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

doctrine said:


> Here's the real risk: SDRL has some big contracts with Rosneft (up to 20-30% of revenue in the next 3 years), so they are possibly subject to sanctions. Rosneft is majority owned by the government of Russia. I would avoid based on this factor alone because of the uncertainty - remember the first rule of investing.. (don't lose money ).


Yeap, I know it ... I bought before all mess with sanctions started.... on other hand a lot of stocks can get hit by sanctions or if Russia start banning US products...


----------



## rossco12 (Dec 4, 2013)

gibor said:


> I bought SDRL at $34.55 and $34.73, got 2 11% dividends ... may buy more if it drops more... P/E is still 4, payout ratio < 50%


I was last in at 33.14 and out at 39.xx with one distribution... just got back in on thursday, maybe a little early. Doctrine raises a valid concern, some outstanding risk for sure.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

a few more highly speculative micro caps that have room to run,  I think E is the screaming buy right now.

CRS.v
PHM.v
GNC.v

and E.v


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

rossco12 said:


> I was last in at 33.14 and out at 39.xx with one distribution... just got back in on thursday, maybe a little early. Doctrine raises a valid concern, some outstanding risk for sure.


On other hand SDRL based in Bermuda, so not sure in case of sanctions , if it will affect SDRL


----------



## lostwords (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been looking at T.FR. It has been down lately, the same with most silver stocks. I'll pick some up if it sink down to < $10.10


----------

